# Motul 300v for 1.8T



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Hi Guys,
I just would like to know what weight do you use on the Motul 300v for the 1.8T? 
0w20
10w40
15w50
5w30
5w40
20w60

Thanks!


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

I have used 300V in 5W-40 in the past and it sure feels like the car revs faster.....


----------

